# Picking Up Two New Packers This Weekend!!! (pics)



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm just so excited. I am driving to Pennsylvania this weekend to pick up my new packers and to meet with Brona and Thomas their current owners. Brona and I have been internet pen-pals for a couple of years now. I can't wait to spend the day with her. Attached are a couple of photos she has sent me over the years of the boys.

Cosmo wearing hats???
[attachment=4:4e0umq0h]AT 024.jpg[/attachment:4e0umq0h]

Buddah
[attachment=3:4e0umq0h]IMG_5559.JPG[/attachment:4e0umq0h]

Brona, Thomas, Buddah and Cosmo
[attachment=2:4e0umq0h]IMG_5836.JPG[/attachment:4e0umq0h]

On the trail
[attachment=0:4e0umq0h]IMG_5615.JPG[/attachment:4e0umq0h]

My Favorite Pic of all, This is what happens to naughty goats on the trail. Reportedly Thomas ate his entire breakfast on his new fuzzy camp chair!!!
[attachment=1:4e0umq0h]AT 055.jpg[/attachment:4e0umq0h]


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Now that is exciting. They are beautiful. Good luck
IdahoNancy


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Those goats look like trouble. See how Thomas has to sit on that one? No wonder they wanted rid of them.

:lol:


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

The real trouble is despite being dominated by the man sitting on him he is still trying to get a bite of the lunch from his oppressor.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I think that is my favorite part of that picture. It really show's the true nature of a goat. :lol:


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Yup, it's a rumen on four legs.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

They are HOME!!!! 

It was a long ride, but we made it. Pics to come.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Congratulations , Enjoy !!! 

I just moved mine 2900 miles too ! All doing fine, and as Nancy says, rumens on four legs, and looking better every day !


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Budda and Cosmo
[attachment=1:22qzs5e5]582.jpg[/attachment:22qzs5e5]
Budda and Cosmo, Oats in the background
[attachment=5:22qzs5e5]619.jpg[/attachment:22qzs5e5]
Budda, Birch and Oat's tail
[attachment=4:22qzs5e5]600.jpg[/attachment:22qzs5e5]
The herd out for breakfast this AM
[attachment=2:22qzs5e5]621.jpg[/attachment:22qzs5e5]
My mixed herd
[attachment=0:22qzs5e5]594.jpg[/attachment:22qzs5e5]


----------



## Thomas (Oct 11, 2011)

It looks like our boys are enjoying their new home. Shoot, it looks like they have it made in the shade at your place with all the woods to munch on. Glad they are fitting in so well. 
Our pasture sure felt emply when we got back home! But we know, especially after meeting you, that they are in wonderful hands and will get the hiking time that they love to do!
Hugs to you and all your goats,
Brona and Thomas


----------

